# Remoska or halogen



## kimbowbill (May 5, 2012)

i am looking to purchase either a Remoska or Halogen oven, does anyone know what the costs are to run these little ovens?


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (May 5, 2012)

Best to have a look around using Google. There seems to be a lot of links on there. 
I've tried to find them on UKCS as they generally have a few posts on them
Good thing if you're on a hook-up but I wouldn't want to try to run one through an Invertor.


----------



## Beemer (May 5, 2012)

Does that help you get to sleep Jen, thinking about ovens at 0212hrs in the morning? :sleep-040: 

Just a thought tho, JT, who's van was parked next to ours at Buxworth, has a full cooker up for sale.
4 gas ring, grill and oven, never been used.  We were going to fit it along with other bits we bought, into his Vauxhall, until he purchased his coachbuilt.
The cooker is in my garage, if you want to have a look see... I live just round the corner from you too.
I will be seeing JT this morning, as we are off to Leicester to pick up a Hobby swivel seat, and I will speak to him about how much he wants for it.
pm me if you are interested and I will send you my mobile No, or pop round for a cuppa.

Dave


----------



## kimbowbill (May 5, 2012)

Beemer said:


> Does that help you get to sleep Jen, thinking about ovens at 0212hrs in the morning? :sleep-040:
> 
> Just a thought tho, JT, who's van was parked next to ours at Buxworth, has a full cooker up for sale.
> 4 gas ring, grill and oven, never been used.  We were going to fit it along with other bits we bought, into his Vauxhall, until he purchased his coachbuilt.
> ...



ano, lol, am proper sad, couldnt sleep just was flicking through channels and on QVC they were advertising cookers, lol so got me thinking, oh the power of advertising, really really interested in that cooker of JT's tho, mine is knacked in mi van, have been looking on ebay for one for ages, nice one Dave, i have pm you with my mobile, xx


----------



## Viktor (May 5, 2012)

Lol...yep...a Remoska was one of the items I bought early on....it's around 800 watts....but I haven't actually used it yet....mostly it sits at home preference being given to the coffee machine, microwave and air fryer in that order.


----------



## runnach (May 5, 2012)

Viktor must have the grand remoska ....  The standard uses 470 watts. Roughly 2 amps.
Bought mine from Lakeland in meadowhall about 110 pounds. Spent another tenner on a cookery book.

I gave been quite impressed with it 
Channa


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (May 5, 2012)

*Remoska RULES!!*

Remoska, Remoska, Remoska!! The Grand is 650 watts, and I use mine all the time, have one at home and one in the MH. (Inherited one from my father.)  I hardly ever use the oven at home, or in the MH, and it's really versatile, does lovely roasts.  I have got a halogen oven but much prefer the Remoska.  Only snag is that you have to have hook-up to use it!!  Having spent many years on hook-up with the caravan, I am finding it really hard to adjust to going back to gas rings, grill and oven, as we hope to be off mains for most of the summer.

At home, (and in the MH) if I can't cook it with a Remoska, microwave and boiling ring, it doesn't usually get cooked!!  The only snag with a Remoska, as opposed to a halogen, is that there is only one temperature, and some things will take longer.  But no way would I be without it!!

(Just in case you are wondering what on earth one is, see here: Grand Remoska® Electric Cooker in Remoska at the home of creative kitchenware, Lakeland, but there is a cheaper one on Amazon which DOES have a temperature control Czech Cooker: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home, however, given the wattage of 450 W, I think it may be closer in size to the standard remoska, but £20 cheaper!!)

Think twice about buying second hand from eBay, as a lot of the ones I've watched went for nearly as much as a new one!


----------



## runnach (May 5, 2012)

Yes, I think the thing to remember about the remoska is it is an oven grill etc in its own right ....originating years ago in the Czech republic back in the iron curtain days.

Like microwaves, halogens seem more of a fad....sort of new technology.

With my remoska, most things seem to take no longer than a conventional oven...only disappointment was a pork joint where the crackling wasn't too clever.

Baked potatoes, curries, fray bentos type puff pastry pies...absolutely marvellous.

The difference btw between standard and grand is purely the number that can be catered for.

I also think that considering the power a tv. Draws through an inverter, you could use a remoska with minimal impact on the electrics
Easy to clean too....which is good because I is crap at cleaning....rather eat than clean.

Quite simply anything you can do in a conventional oven you can do with a remoska
Channa


----------



## al n sal (May 5, 2012)

Ive never seen one or used one, same as those double skillet things. are they camparable...sure i heard about a roast being done in one?


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (May 5, 2012)

al n sal said:


> Ive never seen one or used one, same as those double skillet things. are they camparable...sure i heard about a roast being done in one?



The Remoska is more on the lines of those Sunbeam Multi cookers, and will only work on electric.  At least the double skillet will work on gas as well, and from what I've read on here - Equipment Reviews*-*Double Skillet Cooking System - UK Camp Site Articles - will roast as well as loads of other things.


----------



## runnach (May 5, 2012)

Search on you tube, several remoska clips that give an idea what it can do.....

Quite simply roast grill or bake, anything that you can do in a conventional oven.

Remoskas were the staple cooking utensil it seems before the collapse of communism....standard One uses less than 2 amps of electric...ideal for camping and saving a few quid at home when you cosider the power consumption of a traditional oven as we know it.

Channa


----------



## red ted (May 5, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> i am looking to purchase either a Remoska or Halogen oven, does anyone know what the costs are to run these little ovens?



HI  my sister uses a hallogen oven in her caravan and loves it but cant comment myself:banana::banana:


----------



## John H (May 5, 2012)

Can't comment on the halogen oven but our Remoska is brilliant - especially on European campsites where they aren't exactly generous with electricity. They aren't cheap but do have a lifetime guarantee (so put it in your children's names!!!). We use it for practically everything from bread-making to roasts - but you cannot use it off 12volt so you need to have EHU.


----------



## runnach (May 7, 2012)

If you go the route of remoska Jen, I highly recommend the recipe book for a tenner....some of it is mouth watering.
You know I like my cooking, some real surprises in it....
You saw at meadowhall the organised mayhem , how we were tapping into gennys and piggy backing off other trailers...the remoska never tripped us out once......unlike a new kid that couldn't work out why he couldn't put an electric ketltle on we nicked it in the end and told him orange juice was more beneficial than a cup of Rosie

Channa


----------



## red ted (May 7, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> i am looking to purchase either a Remoska or Halogen oven, does anyone know what the costs are to run these little ovens?



Hi 

Because my sister thinks the halogen is amazing, we have just brought one yesterday for £19-95 plus vat from Stax's. You have to be a menber to get a members card. My sister paid about £45 with spare bulb and cookery book. (You can download recipes from the internet).:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## kimbowbill (May 7, 2012)

red ted said:


> Hi
> 
> Because my sister thinks the halogen is amazing, we have just brought one yesterday for £19-95 plus vat from Stax's. You have to be a menber to get a members card. My sister paid about £45 with spare bulb and cookery book. (You can download recipes from the internet).:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:



£45 sounds good, JML are selling em at £70 lol, but your buy is ever bigger bargain, well done, your soooooo money supermarket lol


----------



## Mastodon (May 7, 2012)

Remoska for hookup and double skillet in the wilds. A heat diffuser is useful with the skillet.


----------



## kimbowbill (May 7, 2012)

I should have metnioned in my opening post, i want this for my house, i very rarely go on hook up, it would be no good for out on the road, but the skillet is another good idea, thanks


----------

